# June "To Do" List



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

This thread is a holding place for our monthly "to do" lists. Everyone is welcome to participate at any point in the month, so if you find this after the first part of the month you can still join in. 

Feel free to list your goals, encourage others, brag on your accomplishments, whine about your lack of time, etc.  We won't beat you up if you're not finished by the end of the month.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Here's mine for June:

1. Get the upstairs hallway walls painted. (This is the only thing on my list that I'm going to be rabid about. I'm tired of carrying it over.)

2. Finish putting in the garden.

3. Finish homeschooling for the 2009/2010 school year.

4. Start an etsy shop and take soap samples to area businesses that have expressed an interest. (Don't worry. Once I get my shop made, I'll post a link so you can all have a look.)

5. Help dh build a goat shed for the buck and wether and install the new electric fence.

6. Paint the first two sides of the chicken coop and rehab that half of the chicken yard.

7. Keep gardens weeded and watered.

8. Implement a cleaning schedule to make sure things don't fall behind in the summer rush.

My personal goal is to actually finish a list. I got close in April, but missed it by two things. I'm going to post here anytime I make any progress on any list item to keep myself accountable.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

That sounds like a really doable list, Red Tartan. I'm rooting for you to finish it!  I made a to-do list on my computer that is broken down into mostly short, easy steps...of course, the list is 80 items long, lol!  I figure I'd have to do at least 3 things on the list every single day to even come close to finishing it all. I think there will be a lot of carry-over into July. I'm working on a simpler list for this thread.

1. Finish the basics on my shed - I want a roof on it, leakproof, with a functional loft. 
2. Continue planting in the garden, working up the new ground, and keeping it weeded and watered.
3. The rest of the puppies gone - keeping 2.
4. Get another 50 feet of the property line cleared and the wood from it all cut and stacked for winter.
5. Sort the ribbons into dept boxes when they get there, and start working on my garden dept for this year's fair (3rd weekend in July).
6. Simple repairs done around the house - back door frame, toilet flush thingie adjusted, trim boards painted and put back on, kitchen faucet replaced, etc.
7. Weed and mulch flower beds.
8. Move the big rocks from the fenceline to the driveway edge.
9. Get the rock brought in and spread.
10. Keep the house under control and reasonably company ready. 
11. Make some cookie dough balls and freeze them to have ready to pop in the oven when company comes over. I'm tired of never having anything on hand to be sociable!
12. Pick and preserve strawberries when they get ripe.
13. Straighten the tack/feed room. *done today*
14. Straighten the pumphouse. *done today*

I think I can handle this list. I'm trying to set reasonable goals this month, like clearing 50' of property line instead of clear the whole line and fence it. I'll also plan to post whenever I do anything toward this list. 

Who's next?


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

ok here is my list
1- strip wallpaper border from hall/front room and paint so i can stop kicking the cans of paint 
2- paint oldest dds room and help her organize it so she can find things 
3-paint ds room don't have to organize it for him he keeps it done 
4- paint bathroom have paint just need to get tushie in gear
5- work on garden areas can't put much in this year as the town is putting in sewer lines and i don't want to plant to dig it all up


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I worked on the "simple repairs around the house on Wed - if you include mending in that. I went through all my scrubs and tried them on, put away the too big, too small, etc, pulled out the bleach spotted, getting raggedy, etc clothes, and did simple repairs, like hemming (I love fusible webbing for this), and tacking together crossover necklines so they don't gap when I bend over a patient. Simple, but I can procrastinate a long time on mending!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I've been working on numbers 4 & 8 of my list. I took some of my soap (#4) to the owners of the produce market down the street from me. She wants to carry my soap AND any prim decorations I want to put in the shop  I've also been implementing a cleaning schedule (#8) and so far I'm doing okay with it. It's difficult to start, but easy to maintain. Last week the boys and I cleaned the upstairs. So far their room is still clean because we're staying on top of it.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Friday I bought roll roofing for the shed and more boards for the rased beds in the garden. Saturday I dug in the garden again, and made another small raised bed. Sunday I slept....


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I worked on #3 of my list this weekend. Finish homeschooling. We took a field trip to COSI kid science museum on Saturday. Sunday we were wiped so we slept too 

Today I have to focus on house cleaning because I have company coming tomorrow. I can't work on the garden because we keep getting rain dumped on us every couple of days. There is standing water all over my yard  I really need to finish planting and tilling.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I tilled more of the garden yesterday and set up 3 more small raised box beds. Pounded a few more nails into the shed, too.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I'm really jealous, ManyGoats. It rained here again last night. I have standing water all over my yard again. I think I'm going to give up on tilling this year. I'm going to plant my garden plants among my flowers and pull sod and plant without tilling the rest. I may have to buy my green beans from the "you pick" place. 

On the bright side, I shampooed my carpet and mopped the kitchen and mudroom. So I've still been getting necessary stuff done.


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

wow!! I looked at the may list before I realized this is June!! OK here is my list

Clean up my office
finish entering stuff for the business.
finish my taxes that we got an extention for
Finish my daughters taxes for her business
get papers ready to file on people who owe the business money still.
Get rentals in order and figure out how much people owe me
get the electric fence hooks ( not sure what they are called) bought
Put up the fence
replant some green beans
plant watermelon and cantelop and broccoli
put the strings up for the tomotoes
finish the nesting boxes in the chicken house
get all the items in the garage set up for a sale and set a date
get outside everyday for some vitamin D and me time
do my checkbook from whenever until now (catch up) 
start training my puppy to obey ( he is 8 months old) kinda late
I might have to add to this but if I could just do this in a month wow it will be a miracle!
alright....ready...set.....GO!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

RT - I'm only able to get out there and till because we have really sandy soil, so the water generally drains fairly well. We are still getting lots of rain dumped on us, too - in fact, I tilled the last bit in pouring rain! I stayed in yesterday and didn't do anything, so today I really need to get busy on projects of one kind or another.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's our June to-do list.

Paint the upstairs hall and spare bath
Build gates for the new fencing in the front yard.
Help hubby repair the baler.
Clear, pressure wash, and refinish the deck
Can up chard and chickens
Make currant jelly
Clean front porch (and paint the rockers)
Clean out the woodshed and stack in the new firewood
Put up our farm sign


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

#3 is done - I only ended up keeping one puppy. I'll miss having the whole pack around, but they have good homes and it'll be easier to train one puppy than a pack.

Also brought home another load of wood chips for the garden paths today, and started working on the house. I sent my dd to live with her dad, as she was not willing to live by my rules (my roof, my rules), so I have to dig out her pit of a bedroom now. Ugh!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Worked on #s 2 and 7 today. I spread chips on part of the paths in the flower gardens and pulled weeds in a couple beds - didn't get all the weeds, but did the worst of them. I weeded the raised beds in the vegie garden, finished setting the small raised box beds and put up bean poles, raked up the "good stuff" from the pathways in that garden, laid down cardboard and opened up feed sacks for weed suppression and covered them with chips. I now have a pathway down one whole side of the garden, and another one that leads to the raised beds, and all around the raised beds. Transplanted lettuce to the tomato bed, hilled potatoes again, and checked on the corn - it's sprouted and about ready to pop out of the ground.

All that and I did laundry, milked the goats, cleaned up the barn and did some dishes. No wonder I'm tuckered out tonight, lol!


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Made the currant jelly today, so that much is done.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Finished spreading the wood chips on the flower garden pathways and did a lot more weeding in those beds. Made 2 more 4'x12' raised beds in the vegie garden, but wasn't able to finish the till and fill on them tonight - ran out of day. Worked really hard on my house during the hottest part of the day - did lots of dishes and laundry, swept and mopped floors, and just did a lot of straightening up. Even made a batch of rhubarb sauce tonight. I'm feeling very productive at the moment.


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

4 days since I made the to do list, havent accomplished a darn thing yet, but I am cleaning house today, so even though it wasnt on the list at least that is getting done, tomorrow...office work!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Looks like i should have only made a few goals this month, because I just keep plugging away on #2 and #7. Weeded more of the flowerbeds yesterday and today, worked on tilling and filling the raised beds yesterday - I'm up to 6 4'x12' beds and a few smaller ones. Continuing to work on getting the house under control - with dd gone, everything I clean stays that way unless I mess it up myself.  I'd like to work on the shed today, but after all the tilling yesterday, my carpal tunnel is much worse. Pounding nails is probably not such a good idea for a day or 2....gotta save my hands for milking.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

RedTartan said:


> Here's mine for June:
> 
> 1. Get the upstairs hallway walls painted. (This is the only thing on my list that I'm going to be rabid about. I'm tired of carrying it over.)
> 
> ...


Here's my updated list. I'm really proud of my garden. It's definitely the best one I've ever had. Halfway through June and doing great!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I no longer post my list of things to do here. I can't seem to get them done and it just gets me frustrated. Everyone else seems so motivated and finishes their tasks. It is not like I sit around and do nothing all day, it is just that I always seem to find other things to get done. 
I am the "to do list" looser!!!:sob:


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

(((shanzone))) you're not the the "to do list loser". I've yet to finish a list. Some months I've posted really ambitious lists and only gotten two things done on it. It's not too late to post a list for June. Make it really small if you're worried about not getting everything done.

We're working on the goat shed today. I also need to move our ducklings, pick up feed, mow, and maybe I'll get to starting work on the the chicken yard today. I really need to get the hallway walls primed this month to consider that item "done enough" to mark it off my list for the month. I can't understand why I keep putting it off... Sigh.

A happy, productive weekend to all!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Shanzone - finishing the list isn't necessary - I haven't finished one yet, either. There are *no* to-do list losers here, just *altered to-do lists*, sweetie! Look at all the things you DO get done and list them - that way you can see that you really are accomplishing a lot. 

June is already 2/3 gone, and the first day of summer is tomorrow - can y'all believe it?  I have an awfully lot left on my list to try to get done this month, but I'll be happy just to get the garden totally planted and have some warm weather so it can grow instead of sulking in the cold drizzle. Oh, and get that dadgum shed looking like a shed instead of a tarped box (oh, well, at least it's dry inside, right?), and get Abby's pit of a room cleaned out, now that I sent her to live with her dad. See the Daily Journal thread in CF for details on that.

1. Finish the basics on my shed - I want a roof on it, leakproof, with a functional loft. *So far it's leakproof (tarped), and I bought the roll roofing for it, got the joist hangers installed properly on one side for the loft, while the other joists are more tacked up temporarily - an idea that didn't work so well.*
2. Continue planting in the garden, working up the new ground, and keeping it weeded and watered. *Watering hasn't been an issue with all the rain, planted more potatoes, peas, bush and pole beans, cabbage, broccoli, leaf lettuce, cucumbers, corn, onions, tomatoes, and I've transplanted my walking onions, grapes, and yellow raspberries, plus a few flowers and herbs. I'm up to 6 finished 4'x12' raised beds and some little ones, and I have put down weed suppression cardboard/feedsacks/newspapers, with wood chips over them on the walkways. I've also done a lot of weeding, even if it doesn't look like it when you see the overall picture.*
3. The rest of the puppies gone - keeping 2. *Decided to only keep one puppy, and the others all have new homes!!!*
4. Get another 50 feet of the property line cleared and the wood from it all cut and stacked for winter. *Haven't done a thing on this one yet this month.*
5. Sort the ribbons into dept boxes when they get there, and start working on my garden dept for this year's fair (3rd weekend in July). *Fair is only a month away and the ribbons aren't here yet. E-mailing the company today*
6. Simple repairs done around the house - back door frame, toilet flush thingie adjusted, trim boards painted and put back on, kitchen faucet replaced, etc. *Haven't worked on this one, either, and have even more repairs that need doing. *
7. Weed and mulch flower beds. *Working on this one bit by bit. Most of the beds are at least mostly weedfree, but not mulched yet. Built a new raised bed in front of the barn on one side, transplanted perennials, freely reseeding annuals, and leaf lettuce to it, mulched it. Spread a thick layer of wood chips on the pathways through the flowerbeds on the end of the house, but should have put down paper first - I have weeds poking through, so I'll have to rake off the chips and put down paper this time. All in all, the flowerbeds don't look too bad.*
8. Move the big rocks from the fenceline to the driveway edge. *I may need some help with this one - some of those big rocks are truly boulders! I have moved enough medium sized ones to discourage people from driving across my "lawn", and more importantly, my septic field.*
9. Get the rock brought in and spread. *No reason why I haven't done this one, other than sheer procrastination. I have the money, and it won't take me long to mark where I want the rock spread and dumped.*
10. Keep the house under control and reasonably company ready. *Now that Abby's not here, this one's easy!*
11. Make some cookie dough balls and freeze them to have ready to pop in the oven when company comes over. I'm tired of never having anything on hand to be sociable! *Cookie dough balls not made, but I have ice cream in the freezer, so I do have a quick dessert to offer.*
12. Pick and preserve strawberries when they get ripe. *Just starting to get ripe now, and need covered so the birds don't get them before I do.*
13. Straighten the tack/feed room. *I've done this a couple times this month - ongoing whenever the puppy gets in there, lol.*
14. Straighten the pumphouse. *done*
Added:
15. Clean out Abby's room and pack the rest of her things for her, get rid of the junk. Bonus points for painting the walls and closet doors. Looking forward to having storage space and a guest bedroom in the future. *Started, but there is much more to do in there.*
16. Wash the windows, inside and out - it's bugging me not to be able to see through them! *Just added this today, as it's been bothering me all month, and I think I'll get it done before July's to-do list.*

So, good progress on some things, a bit of work on others, and I need to get my heinie in gear on the rest. I have worked on some part of my list nearly every day so far this month, so I feel good about that.  Remember, people, it's about striving for our goals...if we don't make any goals, how will we know if we are moving toward them? Don't forget to enjoy the journey - if all it is is drudgery, we will not have joy in the doing. Put some fun on the to-do list, too.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I called today and left a message about getting the rock for the driveway. So that's progress on getting #9 done. 

Still working on weeding, planting, and making more raised beds in the garden - I'm up to 8 now, plus the little ones made out of hinged boxes that don't have a top or bottom. They stack, so are good for things like potatoes or for things with a deep root system. I hauled home a load of soil from the potting soil plant yesterday, so I need to get that unloaded and go get another load of wood chips today, then tomorrow haul more soil. I also got a couple bales of straw at the feed store that I'll use for mulch in the gardens and flower beds. I've been pulling weeds every day in the flower beds, as I see them. Still not weed-free, but looking fairly good. 

Been keeping up on making the house look decent - not perfect, but at least I won't die of embarrassment if someone drops in.  I also got into Abby's room again and worked on another section of it yesterday, until my asthma objected to the dust in there. 

The ribbons for the fair came yesterday, and I just need to get together with my ribbon sorting buddy to get that job done. 

The strawberries are starting to come ripe, and I've had a bowl of them for dinner 2 days in a row. Not enough to preserve yet, but there will be soon.

The goats are taking a lot of my time every day, what with staking them out and moving them to keep them shaded up now that the sun is out, then bringing them in every night, milking and all the stuff that goes with it. I've managed to do hooves on all but 2 of them this past week, and clipped all but 2 of them - might get another one clipped and hooves done on him today. That was on the to-do list last month, but I didn't get it finished. I wormed everyone last week, too, so it's nearly time for the follow-up worming, and I copper bolused everyone last week, too. Goats are looking good, and even one of my dry does is coming back into milk on one side. I think one of the kids in the barn was stealing milk, and she is always happy to feed a kid.

It's too hot outside right now, so I'm headed into Abby's room to work a little more on it - I think I'll use my inhaler first and wear a mask.

eta: Ugh! I can't face any more of that nasty room today! :grumble: I have another sinkful of dirty dishes, a full trashbag of burnable trash, another one of recyclables, more dirty clothes, food, both in wrappers and just lying around turning to fossils, and DUST! I am sneezing non-stop, and I've just had all I can take for one day. 

Oh, and I'm getting 3 loads of rock starting at 0800 tomorrow morning.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

ok here is my list
1- strip wallpaper border from hall/front room and paint so i can stop kicking the cans of paint  paper is down now to paint
2- paint oldest dds room and help her organize it so she can find things still picking paint colors how hard could it be don't ask a teenage girl that wants to combine an oriental feel with shabby chic :grumble:
3-paint ds room don't have to organize it for him he keeps it done 
4- paint bathroom have paint just need to get tushie in gear
5- work on garden areas can't put much in this year as the town is putting in sewer lines and i don't want to plant to dig it all updone what is getting done for this year:clap:


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's our June to-do list.

Paint the upstairs hall and spare bath
Build gates for the new fencing in the front yard. _Semi-finished (Got the main gate done. 2 lesser gates to go.)_
Help hubby repair the baler._An ongoing project, obviously!_
Clear, pressure wash, and refinish the deck
Can up chard and chickens_Done!_
Make currant jelly _Done!_
Clean front porch (and paint the rockers) _(Done!)_
Clean out the woodshed and stack in the new firewood
Put up our farm sign


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Great job, both of you!

I have a nicely graveled driveway, and the driveway extended to the barn with a turnaround and parking area back there, and the low spots in the parking area in front of the house are filled in. I spent an hour shoveling rock this morning after it was delivered and mostly spread. Had a pretty big pile in front of the barn to spread around by hand, but it is now looking pretty darn good there. 

Leveled and shoveled around the newest raised beds last night, put down paper and wood chips, topped off the raised beds with the dirt from the potting soil plant - they are ready to plant. Didn't make it to get more dirt yet, or wood chips either. I was just too tired after all the other stuff, and didn't get all of the dirt unloaded. Need to finish unloading it today, and then go get more of one or the other, or both. I'm out of wood chips, so I really do need to go get some.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I've been slaving away on that nasty room over the last few days, and I just about have it done. I still have a few totes to go through, but at least the room has been cleaned out, mopped, dusted, and the window washed. I've moved tool chests, the grands' toys, and some of the pantry storage in there.

I've washed several of the windows inside and out, and done a lot of laundry (from the room cleaning). Also brought home another load of wood chips, and planted more seeds and garlic.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

here is my list with updates
1- strip wallpaper border from hall/front room and paint so i can stop kicking the cans of paint  paper is down now to paint
2- paint oldest dds room and help her organize it so she can find things still picking paint colors how hard could it be don't ask a teenage girl that wants to combine an oriental feel with shabby chic :grumble:
3-paint ds room don't have to organize it for him he keeps it done  he wants to wait to do this on his own at a later time
4- paint bathroom have paint just need to get tushie in gear painted it then decided to add beadboard so now have that setting in the hall waiting to go up
5- work on garden areas can't put much in this year as the town is putting in sewer lines and i don't want to plant to dig it all updone what is getting done for this year:clap:

6- made a headboard for my bed and organized my room


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

So, here it is, the last day of the month. How did everyone else do on their lists? Pauline, looking good! I have a lot of list to carry over into July. <sigh> Still I got more done on it than I would have without having some accountability here, so it's all good. 

1. Finish the basics on my shed - I want a roof on it, leakproof, with a functional loft. *maybe next month - for now, it's still tarped, and staying dry inside.  *

2. Continue planting in the garden, working up the new ground, and keeping it weeded and watered. *Did well on this one. Still have more seeds to plant, but I'm up to 8 big raised beds and a few smaller ones, plus the rest.*

3. The rest of the puppies gone. *done - kept one puppy.*

4. Get another 50 feet of the property line cleared and the wood from it all cut and stacked for winter. *Nope - didn't get a thing done on this one.*

5. Sort the ribbons into dept boxes when they get there, and start working on my garden dept for this year's fair (3rd weekend in July). *My ribbon sorting buddy is not back from MN yet, so the ribbons will be sorted then. Have most of my plans made for the dept decorations*

6. Simple repairs done around the house - back door frame, toilet flush thingie adjusted, trim boards painted and put back on, kitchen faucet replaced, etc. *Did a few, but still have more to do on this one.*

7. Weed and mulch flower beds. *Weeded a bit at a time all month. Put down chips on the paths. Bought straw for mulching.*

8. Move the big rocks from the fenceline to the driveway edge. *Moved the ones I could handle alone.*

9. Get the rock brought in and spread. *Done!*

10. Keep the house under control and reasonably company ready. *Most of the time, other than when I moved Abby's junk out of her room to sort it.*

11. Make some cookie dough balls and freeze them to have ready to pop in the oven when company comes over. I'm tired of never having anything on hand to be sociable! *Didn't do cookie dough, but have ice cream on hand and an assortment of fresh fruits and sauces to go with.*

12. Pick and preserve strawberries when they get ripe. *Picking enough for fresh eating now, with lots more coming - will be able to start preserving them in July. Crop was late this year.*

13. Straighten the tack/feed room. *Done.*

14. Straighten the pumphouse. *Done*

15. Clean out Abby's room and pack the rest of her things for her, get rid of the junk. Bonus points for painting the walls and closet doors. Looking forward to having storage space and a guest bedroom in the future. Didn't paint the walls and still have 3-4 totes of stuff to go through, lots of books to put away in the den again, but other than that, it's pretty well done![/b]

16. Wash the windows, inside and out - it's bugging me not to be able to see through them! *Kitchen, dining room, Abby's room done.*

So, not a bad month's list - made progress or finished more than I first thought. Bring on next month's list!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

My list is still where it was on June 17th, post #20.  It wasn't my fault though! We have all been horribly sick for the past few weeks. We've had three illnesses pass through my family of six one right after another. Last night I was up all night with a crying/moaning child. Gah!

I haven't decided what I'm doing in July yet, but I will be carrying over that blasted hallway again! Grrrrr...


----------

